# Unknown Cichlid



## Bull2five

Hi, I'm new to this forum and need some experienced help. I've owned African Cichlids in the past but it was years ago.I recently bought an African Cichlid for my son and come to find out, she had babies in her mouth and has since released them. 
Can anyone help identify what type of Cichlid she is? Any help would be appreciated it.


----------



## DJRansome

Welcome to Cichlid-forum! Moving your post to Unidentified.

What was the scientific name given when she was sold to you?


----------



## Bull2five

Thank you and thanks for your fast response. It was a young kid and he did not know. He actually told us it was a male. lol
Her swollen throat clued me in that she had little ones in her mouth so I told my son there would be a good chance of little babies which excited him.


----------



## Bull2five

I did see a Blue colored fish with a few horizontal stripes being very territorial near her at the time of purchasing her but he is no longer there. In the video I posted, she has laid more eggs but I told my son that they aren't going to make it.


----------



## Bull2five

DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum! Moving your post to Unidentified.
> 
> What was the scientific name given when she was sold to you?


Is it possible that she is a poorly colored Yellow Lab?


----------



## Bull2five

Bull2five said:


> I did see a Blue colored fish with a few horizontal stripes being very territorial near her at the time of purchasing her but he is no longer there. In the video I posted, she has laid more eggs but I told my son that they aren't going to make it.


This fish looks something like what I remember seeing in the pet store tank but I'm not certain. 
I can Google and just when I think I find something similar, I see another possible candidate. I'll wait to see if anyone else comments to add their knowledge.


----------



## Bull2five

I took this video of what fish were left in the pet store fish tank that we got her from. I figured I could further search to see if one of these guys were the same type of fish as her. IDK


----------



## DJRansome

They might just be hybrids that people rehomed. Some of our members are good at ID...this does not look like any yellow lab I have seen.

If it didn't matter what the fish was when you bought it...does it matter now?

You need a separate tank for the fry because she will eat them.


----------



## noki

The female is a Pseudotropheus Interruptus or Johanni, which are closely related and often mixed together. Females are yellow- almost orange adult females can turn dull yellow. These common Mbuna are often sketchy as in they are poorly bred or hybrids.

I would call her a "Johanni" in a broad sense, if not scientifically exact. That pic above with the blue and black male is what males can look like, but to make it even more confusing that yellow fish above him in that pic is not a Johanni.


----------



## Bull2five

The fry are in my daughters tank and she's happy with her 13 baby fish.
I lucked out and found a store Locally that sells a wide variety of cichlids, some I've never seen before. I showed him the video of the female and he thought it might be similar to a Johanni. My son picked out a male of equal size and she definitely has showed interest when she's not hiding. 
Thanks for your help DJRansome and Noki for your identification Information.


----------



## DJRansome

Mbuna do not pair...the male is likely to kill the female. If you want to keep a breeding group of johannii, get 7 females to form a harem and spread the male aggression. If you are going to keep the johannii breeding group without other species, you want a tank that is 48" by 12" minimum.


----------

